

Our Quantum Energy Generator (QEG) - Osaka
http://hopegirl2012.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/qeg-user-manual-3-25-14.pdf

======
eliyak
Looks legit. If you don't think so, your senses are obviously not properly
expanded.

